# Scotts Ridge boat launch Lake Conroe



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

After 6 months without any No Wake bouys around the boat ramp I am glad to report Friday the Rangers will put out a new set. The old ones were stolen by a lakeside owner for his own property. Since the ski boats had their area taken away by the forest service to use as a soccer field and swim area for the non-boating public. The ski boats kick up a big wake and crash the shoreline while people are trying to launch their boats. I had a big chip knocked off my lower unit after a boat passed throwing waves up in 1 ft of water. I hope everyone will keep their wake down during this summer boating season. :texasflag


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Yep my wife and I were over there Sunday and saw that going on. We idled through there seeing boats trying to get on the trailer. I caught many of their wakes while idled through. Got the same under 1097 Monday from boats and jet skis just running though.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I hear it's everywhere on Conroe. Not a peaceful piece of water anywhere during the summer.


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

I wish and a lot of folks might disagree with me but I think you should have a water license to operate any type of water craft. The monies could go to park & wild life or wardens what ever. It would save a lot of tempers and perhaps save some lives.


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

having a license to operate a boat will not stop the head up the arse symptom.... I was out with my mom doing some bream fishing and we saw a little kid about 10-13 yrs of age driving a jet ski ,,, then he drove right past us to take another kid 12-14 yrs of age to get another jet ski..... all I can say is its going to get worse cause the warden cant see it all thankfully they respected us fishing until they got about 5 ft from us and it was all throttle from there on out ,,,lol ....


----------



## cwhitney (Sep 9, 2014)

mycolcason said:


> I wish and a lot of folks might disagree with me but I think you should have a water license to operate any type of water craft. The monies could go to park & wild life or wardens what ever. It would save a lot of tempers and perhaps save some lives.





rustyhook1973 said:


> having a license to operate a boat will not stop the head up the arse symptom.... I was out with my mom doing some bream fishing and we saw a little kid about 10-13 yrs of age driving a jet ski ,,, then he drove right past us to take another kid 12-14 yrs of age to get another jet ski..... all I can say is its going to get worse cause the warden cant see it all thankfully they respected us fishing until they got about 5 ft from us and it was all throttle from there on out ,,,lol ....


If they are under 13 they should not be operating a jet ski unless someone 18 or older is on the jet ski with them. Here is some info I copied from TPWD website:

"Who must take boater education? 
Anyone born on or after September 1, 1993.

â€¢any vessel over 15 horsepower,
â€¢wind-blown vessel over 14 feet and
â€¢all personal watercraft. "

"Who must be certified to operate a vessel alone? 
In Texas a person cannot operate a windblown vessel over 14 feet in length, a motorboat with more than 15 horsepower, or personal watercraft unless he/she:

â€¢was born on or after September 1, 1993 and has passed a boater education class or equivalency examination prescribed by the department.
â€¢is 18 years of age and can lawfully operate the motorboat and is on board the motor boat when underway.
â€¢is at least 13 years of age and have successfully completed a boater education course approved by the Department."

"Who can operate a PWC?
NOTE: Children under 13 are specifically prohibited from operating a PWC unless accompanied on board by a person at least 18 years of age.

To operate a PWC, the operator must meet one of the following:

â€¢Born on or after September 1, 1993 and passed a boater education class or equivalency examination prescribed by the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department, or 
â€¢Born before September 1, 1993, or,
â€¢Persons requiring boater education who have not competed it must be accompanied by a person 18 years of age (who can legally operate) or older, or
â€¢At least 13 years of age and have passed a boater education course or equivalency examination prescribed by the department."

Here is the link to the web page: http://tpwd.texas.gov/faq/learning/boater_education/


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

That's why I only fish Conroe IN THE WINTER TIME. TO CRAZY FOR ME...


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Scotts Ridge can be rough loading and unloading. I don't agree with the license issue but that is just my thoughts. People seem to think about themselves and no consideration for others. Did they get the lights fixed at the ramp?


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

stow a way is better anyways..


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

X2 on Stowaway.


----------

